# Probably the Rarest Betta



## Whired

Hye.. Im Not Sure About That.. But My Betta Pics Only Have A Few Pics On The Google. I Wanted To Join The Contest.. But.. It Says I Have To Have 25 Post To Be Able To Join U Guys... So I Just Post Here 😂


----------



## RNHime

He's so gorgeous. I _think_ he would be considered a red metallic dragon - I don't know for sure but if you search that on Google you find lots of similar fish.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think the very metallic bettas can end up with scaled over eyes (like their shiny "coating" spreads over their eyes) which makes them blind. Your fish looks perfectly fine, not saying it's even going to happen, but it's something to be aware of if you ever see his eyes looking silver like the rest of him. And lots of people have kept happy, healthy blind bettas.


----------



## Whired

Yeahhh My Betta Not Aloneeee ☺☺☺ Red Metallic Dragon Betta. Thanks RNHime


----------



## Revosok

#1 RNHime, what you are describing is called diamond eye. Which Whired's fish actually does have. Your fish is going blind, if he hasn't already. I would suggest using banana leaves as the treatment. Banana leaves make the scales less thick, but also causes them to loose their metallic color. 

#2 But anyways, the only "rare" betta that there is, is the albino. They live extremely short lives, and only one has ever been successfully bred; but he died shortly afterwards so his offspring could not be bred back to him. There have only been several documentations of albino bettas.

#3 But there are uncommon types of bettas, but the only one that comes to mind is the grizzle.

#4 So sorry, but no, your betta is not rare.

#5 *You must ask permission from a moderator before starting a competition.

*_(Sorry if I come off as being a little cold)_


----------



## RNHime

Revosok said:


> #1 RNHime, what you are describing is called diamond eye. Which Whired's fish actually does have. Your fish is going blind, if he hasn't already. I would suggest using banana leaves as the treatment. Banana leaves make the scales less thick, but also causes them to loose their metallic color.


Thanks for clarifying that, I couldn't remember the proper name!


----------



## Whired

Is my betta really gonna blind.... how i want to play with him... if he cant see my handd.... &#55357;&#56866;... Thanks Revosok for the informations.


----------



## Whired

So i just need to put banana leaves into the tank?


----------



## Whired

*Should i start the treatment ?*

My Betta Dint Have The Diamond Eyed Yet... Should i Start the treatment from now?


----------



## Revosok

He does have diamond eye right now. I would suggest doing a bit of research on it so that you can recognize it in the future.


----------



## jadaBlu

I don't know anything about this but the post made me curious. I found a reference to it on a forum that I obviously can't link but I can show the post for informational purposes.
*Here is the post with pictures:*
I thought this might be interesting to some of the forum members here who keep dragon scale bettas. If the scaling is particularly thick, it can sometimes result in diamond eye, which could hinder their eating and spawning activity. Banana leaves are a traditional thai treatment for diamond eye. I've found it to be very effective. But from my own observation, it affects not only the eyes, but the overall dragon-ness on the scales and even the fins of the fish. It appears to thin the dragon-y layer, resulting in less iridescence and revealing the other color layers underneath.
I've only kept 2 dragons so far, but the both of them had similar reactions when I put dried banana leaves in their tanks. I'd put a piece of leaf about 3x10in, and refresh it every other week. Their eyes cleared up noticeably within a few weeks of treatment. Though one of them passed away, I'm pretty sure it had nothing to do with the banana leaves, because I had removed the leaves for 5 days and returned them with no observable difference. 
Here are a few photos of my surviving dragon. Both his eyes were completely clouded when I first got him in February. He isn't a prime specimen by any means, but I'm very proud of his recovery from when I first got him (besides diamond eye, he had SBD, fin rot & ammonia burns).
In early May:
 
And about a week ago:
 
 
Though I don't much like how the leaf treatment "uncovered" his red wash, I'm happy for the change in his behaviour. Since he can now actually see his food, he's grown much more active. And he's actually responding to me.
Also curious to know if anyone else has tried this - would there be any longer-term ill effects I should be aware of?

No one responded to the posters question where I obtained it from. The poster was from Manila. I thought the original poster here might be interested to see this as would others.


----------



## jadaBlu

I saw another article that mentions scale overgrowth problems on the body for some dragonscales which I have seen in a few fish. They just don't lay or grow normally and end up causing issues. I am glad I looked this up. For the OP it looks like it's treatable.


----------

